# Explication CP



## mickael (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde,
J'espère que vous avez passé un belle été.
Je ne vais pas tarder à signer mon 1er contrat cdi pour le 1er septembre en année complète. ( je précise que je n'aurai qu'un seul employeur )
J'ai essayé de me renseigner sur les CP mais ça reste flou.
Par ex, si je pars sur une mensualisation, avec le calcul des 52 semaines, il y a déjà les 5 semaines de CP, la rémunération de ceux ci sont déjà comprise dans la mensualisation, de ce que j'ai compris. Mais je ne comprends pas ou mal, parce que je découvre qu'il y a un autre calcul ( les 1/10eme ou l'autre, bref la plus avantageuse pour le salarié.. ) en plus pour la rémunération des CP.
Ca fait une double rémunération de CP. 
Et il y a aussi l'information comme quoi je dois prendre obligatoirement 12 jours minimum entre le 1er mai et le 31 octobre.
Je n'ai pas encore signer le contrat mais au dernier rendez vous ils m'ont parlé de prendre 2 semaines en octobre, est ce que je dois / peux les prendre en même temps qu'eux, être du sans solde ?
Merci beaucoup d'avance de prendre du temps de m'expliquer.


----------



## Marie06 (26 Août 2022)

Bonjour année complète signifie que les parents et vous avez les mêmes 5 semaines de cp et pas plus. Donc s ils prennent 2 semaines en octobre il faudra les prendre en sans solde car en commençant le 1 er septembre vous n aurez acquis que 2,5 jours pour septembre. Au 31 mai 2023 il faudra faire le compte des cp acquis et là oui faire la comparaison avec la méthode des 10 % de tous les salaires et choisir la plus avantageuse pour vous. Mais si les 10 % sont plus avantageux alors quand vous serez en cp au lieu d avoir le maintien de salaire vos cp seront payés au prorata des somme des cp : par nombre de jours ouvrables. Les 10 % sont plus avantageux seulement si vous aurez fait beaucoup d heures en plus du contrat. Si non c est la méthode maintien de salaire qui est la plus avantageuse.
Attention car vous dites que ce sera votre seul contrat mais si par la suite vous avez un nouveau contrat il faudra tenir compte des cp de ce contrat donc 2 semaines en octobre. Oui vous devez prendre au minimum 12 jours ouvrables entre le 1 er mai et le 31 octobre 2023


----------

